# Windows 8 Install Need help



## mw2nukeboy (Apr 4, 2012)

I bought a 16GB USB Flash Drive and I want to use Windows 8 Consumer Preview on my PC, but I don't want to install it, being I already have Windows 7 and I don't have any reinstall media. Is it possible that I can use my USB to use Win8 Consumer Preview, but not actually install Win8 Consumer Preview to my system?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

You can run Windows 8 from a USB flash drive - Liliputing

How To Run Windows 8 From A USB Flash Drive

Ordering "Windows to Go": how to create a bootable Windows 8 USB thumb drive

Windows 8 will run from USB thumb drive - Computerworld


----------

